# Hilton Head recommendations?



## mbeach89 (Feb 5, 2014)

Excited my trade went through for Marriott Grande Ocean week 25, and now the planning begins.

Any TUGGers have recommendations for my family to check out on HHI this summer?

My wife and I are in our 40's, 3 kids ages 13, 10, and 7.  My wife likes to just chill out, drink and read.  I like to sight see.

Also, any recommendations for groceries?

Thanks,   Mark


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 5, 2014)

mbeach89 said:


> Excited my trade went through for Marriott Grande Ocean week 25, and now the planning begins.
> 
> Any TUGGers have recommendations for my family to check out on HHI this summer?
> 
> ...


Lucky you, the Grande Ocean is one of the best properties in the Marriott system so you will absolutely love it. You're have to make sure to rent bikes and ride through the Sea Pines. The bike paths are separate from the roadway and are flat and easy to navigate. 

As for supermarkets, there's a very good Publix right down the road.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 5, 2014)

MOXJO7282 said:


> As for supermarkets, there's a very good Publix right down the road.



Also give The Fresh Market a look for specialty items, produce, meats, and deserts.
http://www.thefreshmarket.com/about/


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 5, 2014)

I spend my time there on the beach reading, biking and going out to dinner.  Here is a list of our favorite restaurants:
1. Santa Fe Cafe
2. Tapas
3. Daniels
4. Redfish
5. Truffles
6. Market Street Cafe

Enjoy the trip.  I have spent summers (partial) on HH since I was about 5 and I am 63.


----------



## wuv pooh (Feb 5, 2014)

The new Kroger at Shelter Cove is awesome for groceries, plus you get discount gas for your spending.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Feb 5, 2014)

We love HHI.  You will have a blast, no matter what you do.  For restaurants, I can inform on one place that we went to last time that I won't waste time at again.  Lots of people raved about a place called Sea Shack.  Its a little hole in the wall seafood place, which is usually some of the best places.  We went with the intention of eating in the car, since getting a table is nearly impossible.  We waited for over an hour for the food, which we expected, and it was nothing that I would get excited about.  I'm originally from New England, and I know good seafood.  This place was not even close to what I expected it to be.  It was average seafood at best.  It was not cheap either.

There was a very nice restaurant that we went to that I cannot remember the name of, but I will try to search for it.  It was on the water, very tough to get a reservation, and pretty large place.  Northern side of island.


----------



## cp73 (Feb 5, 2014)

mbeach89 said:


> My wife likes to just chill out, drink and read.  I like to sight see. Also, any recommendations for groceries?



Your wifes will be easy. Just rent a umbrella and chairs on the beach for the week and she will be done. They are available in front of the resort. Their weekly rate is best. I believe it was $30 a day or $150 for 7 days or something like that. 

For you I suggest a day trip over to Savannah. But if you like to read get Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil and read it before your trip. Then while in Savannah go visit John Williams house. If you don't like to read watch the movie, probably on Netflix. Other suggestions would be go on a dolphin cruise, ride bikes on the beach, or maybe even take in a plantation tour. 

Also drive over to Pinckney Island National Wildlife Refuge and walk around it. Its great for bird watching and seeing all sorts of good stuff. You could hike/walk for hours over there. Its about 15 minutes from the resort. 

There is a market right near the resort, approx 1/2 mile. They will have all your grocery needs.

Hilton Head is great you and your family will love it.


----------



## Davey54321 (Feb 5, 2014)

*We liked Hudsons Seafood*

...on Hudson Road at the docks, waterfront...we were there a little more than a month ago and it was great, fresh seafood and friendly, fast service...I imagine this restaurant is that  much better in the summer, in season....

We also ate dinner at the Crazy Crab by the Lighthouse in Sea Pines - good and always reliable....

Also can recommend Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe for breakfast, though we ate most of ours in the villa (Surfwatch not Grand Ocean) when we were there...

Have fun and enjoy! We are already planning a return trip to HHI, during April 2015 if we are lucky!
Vicki


----------



## sparty (Feb 5, 2014)

*Best Seafood Dives in US*

http://seashackhhi.com

If you've ever been in Oregon Coastal area, it's very similar to Mo's.

Not fancy, just very good.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 5, 2014)

The original chef at the Sea Shack has left, and opened Roastfish and Cornbread, which is one of my favorites. Also love Hudson's and The Old Fort Pub. Red Fish is good, too. Don't know what the lines/waits are in the summer for any of these places--off-season, when we go, we usually don't have to worry.

Also love the entertainment and atmosphere (as well as decent food) for The Jazz Corner.

The best thing about Grand Ocean is that they have pretty good activities. Off-resort, I would do a kayaking trip through the marshes, and a Zodiac dolphin cruise (way more fun in the small rather than big boats!)

Hilton Head is about enjoying nature, outside activities, and enjoying each other and good food. It's not so much about Disney-esque activities and nightlife.

Oh, and shop at the Tanger outlets in Bluffton! Looking forward to the Tanger Performing Arts Center opening in my downtown soon....


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Feb 5, 2014)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> There was a very nice restaurant that we went to that I cannot remember the name of, but I will try to search for it.  It was on the water, very tough to get a reservation, and pretty large place.  Northern side of island.



Yes, Hudson's, that's the place we enjoyed.

I also thought it was funny that sparty called Sea Shack "Best Seafood Dive in US".  As you can see from sparty and my comments about that place, everyone has an opinion, all valid.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 6, 2014)

Now that restaurants are in this mix, I gotta' give a link to Marty's updated  thread on places to eat.


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 6, 2014)

My daughter and I really enjoyed a few hours at Lawton Stables followed by a visit to Salty Dog Cafe. She's 6 so she did a pony ride and visited and fed the farm animals, including a tame deer that she adored. They have horse rides for older kids and adults. Check it out.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 6, 2014)

You have to take everyone to the Salty Dog to get a tee shirt.  

Go to Harbortown and look around.  

If you are geeky into cool golf courses go to the pro shop at Harbortown Golf Links and get a souvenier.

Shelter Cove for fireworks.

Look at the variety of nature excursions.  Some are on foot, some in a kayak or boat, others on horse back.

I'd spend half a day in Beaufort if you can spare it.

I second the Fresh Market and like the refurbished Harris Teeter at the Sea Pines gate.  There's a liquor store next door for your wife.


----------



## SJC (Feb 6, 2014)

*Coastal Discovery Museum...Sea Turtles*

Perhaps your children would enjoy this event.  See information below.  If so make reservation now as these programs fill quickly. 


Hilton Head Island, South Carolina  

LOGGERHEAD SEA TURTLES

 Evening Turtle talks and walks will be offered on Tuesday and Thursday evenings June through August.  Please call 843-689-6767 ext 223 to make your reservation.  Cost is $20 adult, $15 child (no children under 4 years of age)

Sea Turtles on Hilton Head Island



Common Name: 	Loggerhead Sea Turtle 
Scientific Name: 	Caretta caretta 
Adult Size: 	30-42 inches in Carapace (back of the shell) length
300-400 Pounds 
Adult Diet: 	Crabs, Molluscs, Shellfish 
Status: 	Federally Threatened, Globally Endangered 

Loggerhead Sea Turtles (caretta caretta) are reptiles related to land turtles, lizards and snakes. Adapted to live in the ocean, loggerheads have powerful flippers and an aerodynamic body that allows them to move gracefully through the ocean.

Loggerhead Sea Turtles nest on the beaches of Hilton Head Island between May and August. An adult females will nest every two to four years, coming ashore between 4 and 6 times per season to lay eggs. Loggerheads typically nest at night, crawling to a dry part of the beach where females will dig a nest cavity with their rear flippers and deposit an average of 120 eggs. Once the eggs have been laid, the female throws sand to disguise the nest from predators and slowly returns to the ocean.

After about 60 days of incubation, the small turtles within the eggs begin to hatch. During the cool night, the 2 inch long hatchlings emerge from the nest, orient themselves towards the brightest horizon, and crawl towards the ocean. Once in the water, hatchlings swim many miles offshore where they will spend the next 25-30 years of their life growing to adulthood.

The Hilton Head Island Sea Turtle Protection Project monitors sea turtle nesting and hatching activity on Hilton Head Island from May to October. This conservation project began in 1985 and is managed by the Coastal Discovery Museum.

To view video -  click picture (wait while it loads)




Ways You Can Help Protect Sea Turtles:

Turn Beachfront Lights Off May 1 - October 31
Remove Beach Litter
Fill in Sand Holes and Smooth Sand Castles
Report injured Turtles
Leave Nest Sites Undisturbed
Do Not Shine Flashlights or Take Flash Photographs of Nesting Turtles
Adopt a Sea Turtle Nest at the Coastal Discovery Museum: (download Adopt a Nest Form PDF)
View Nesting Map
Please note: Loggerhead Sea Turtle Nests have also been observed on Pine Island in Hilton Head Plantation, however because sea tutle nesting activity is not monitored on a daily basis within Hilton Head Plantation, these nests are not included in this map.  

For additional information about sea turtles nesting on Hilton Head Island please visit: 

http://www.seaturtle.org/nestdb/index.shtml?view_beach=73








Planning Your VisitEvent CalendarFacility RentalSchool ProgramsSea TurtlesContact UsCultural LinkHome


----------



## jme (Feb 6, 2014)

*Update of my old Update*

*Hilton Head Restaurants*

Fine dining establishments (VARIED MENUS)
then more casual middle-of-the-road family restaurants (under MORE MENTIONABLES), which  people want too.

My own personal list, & represents "UPDATE of my previous update". Reflects my own opinion. We like the independently-owned places, no chains, but there are ample good chains present. Carrabba's for instance.

Reservations at most of these places are highly recommended, even days ahead. Some places don't take reservations, but those that don't, still honor the *Marriott Concierge* calls, and you can get "call-ahead seating" with a minimal wait if you let the Concierge call for you around midday.  They hold only a few spots for that daily call-ahead privilege, so beware. For some I'd recommend calling the day before, like Skull Creek Boathouse which stays super busy. The concierge can advise what is best. 

For Grande Ocean, the front desk is (843) 686-7343,  
for Barony it's (843) 342-1608, 
and for SurfWatch it's (843) 363-3400. 
ASK FOR the CONCIERGE.

Also, when you first check in, PICK UP a *Menu Guide* from the magazine rack in the lobby (not the small pamphlet, but the larger menu guide). You can view dozens of menus easily in that book for comparison, and it will help a lot.  It may even tell you that you don't care for a few of my own favorites, as everybody has different preferences. 

HH has over 200 restaurants, so there are a lot from which to choose.
Although all of HH's restaurants are "casual", the ones with ( * ) after the name below in my lists are a bit more quiet, upscale, and "fine dining" category.


*TRADITIONAL SEAFOOD:*

*Skull Creek Boathouse*....hands down my personal favorite for seafood. Inside or outside dining. Bar inside and out. Concierge a MUST for "call-ahead seating", otherwise a 90-120 minute wait, any night.
http://www.skullcreekboathouse.com/archives/menus/dinner-menu

*Black Marlin Bayside Grill*...good solid seafood restaurant, indoor booths or outdoor in courtyard atmosphere (tables with umbrellas).
http://blackmarlinhhi.com/menus/dinner-menu/

*Sea Shack*....
a hole in the wall, but good basic seafood.. you stand outside until table opens. lately it's been inconsistent. popular but not my favorite. often recommended by others.  
http://seashackhhi.com/

*Old Oyster Factory*...very popular, good seafood but not great seafood. Awesome atmosphere, beautiful building on marsh/waterway, gorgeous views. We still like it, and go each trip. Concierge "call-ahead seating" a MUST. 
https://www.oldoysterfactory.com/ordereze/1000/Page.aspx

*Crazy Crab* (2 locations)... we like the Harbour Town location but many like the other. Just too far to drive for us to the second location near on-island bridge. It's crazy allright....loud, busy, lots of kids and families----must be in the mood for all that stimulation, but it has good basic seafood. 
http://www.thecrazycrab.com/

*Roastfish and Cornbread*.... "down home" Southern cooking by owner, Chef David.  A relatively new hot spot going on 2 years now. Some have said it's just OK, but it continues to be a very popular favorite. Nothing fancy, beyond casual, LOTS of seafood options.
http://www.roastfishandcornbread.com/

*Kenny B's*......beyond casual, great seafood and Cajun cuisine! Good prices, really fun. always busy but worth the wait. also, breakfast.
http://www.eatatkennybs.com/
.......................................................................................................................

*Not Recommendations, but 2 Mentionables below:*

1. *Aunt Chilada's*...not my favorite, but ....listed because it's always hailed as a fun place for kids and young families. always crowded and located in a convenient spot .... the "default last-minute restaurant of choice", so to speak. I suppose it's just OK.  Not my recommendation unless you want over-the-top casual atmosphere, decent prices, and average food. Just sayin'. 

2. *Hudson's Seafood*...listed because it's often mentioned and even recommended, but again, not my favorite....have tried a few times over the years, always disappointed, very inconsistent.  I consider it at best an average experience, but every now and then I'm hearing a few more good recommendations. If it's gotten better, I apologize. For me, there are too many great other places to visit, so you won't see me there.
.................................................................................................................



*VARIED MENUS (not just seafood):* 

All quite SPECIAL; most in Fine Dining Category, all favorites. 
( * =  fine dining )

*Frankie Bones* ...very large menu, really fun... "Sinatra cool"....reservations a MUST, best at least 2 days in advance maybe more. tall-back maroon leather booths, low lights, Club atmosphere, love it!!! .... casual..... busy bar scene, has high-tops available next to bar area. 
http://www.frankieboneshhi.com/ 
Not for kids really, but they do have a few items that work...have "S'mores" dessert with a small Hibachi for cooking marshmallows!    also great appetizers. 

*RedFish*....very popular...unique menu items...Not really for kids.  https://www.redfishofhiltonhead.com/ordereze/default.aspx

*Alexanders**....fine dining, quiet, intimate, white tablecloth, good wines.
http://www.alexandersrestaurant.com/ Not for kids.

*Wiseguys**..fine dining, great steaks & seafood...
http://www.wiseguyshhi.com/  Not for kids.

*Charlie's L'Etoile Verte**.....fine dining, new fresh menu daily (many fish    selections)...
 perhaps the best all-round restaurant on island, romantic, quiet but good  ambiance.
http://charliesgreenstar.com/  Not for kids.

*Crane's Tavern**...fine dining, quiet, steak & seafood, white tablecloth.
http://www.cranestavern.com/  Not for kids.

*Old Fort Pub**....very fine dining...maybe best VIEW on island, small,  intimate, romantic, for special occasions or just a really great meal, white  tablecloth,candles...ask for window table.  nice wine list.  Not for kids. 
http://www.oldfortpub.com/

*Sunset Grille**....fine dining, forget where it's located, it's wonderful. Fantastic sunset view, romantic, great Chef, locals' favorite, great wine list.  Not for kids.
http://www.sunsetgrillehhi.com/

*The Studio**.....very fine dining, interesting mix of fine food & visual art.
 expensive but good. Not for kids.
http://www.studiodining.com/

*Santa Fe Cafe**... (fwiw, my personal favorite restaurant on the island). 
Our first and last meal whenever we visit HH. 
"Fine dining" but slightly more casual. 
I love the window tables in the back room on RIGHT SIDE, near Chef's grill.....Southwestern flair to seafood and steaks...  
Signature dishes are the Cowboy Cut Rib Chop and the Grouper. (wow)
http://www.santafehhi.com/  Not for kids.

*Sage Room**....very fine dining, very expensive but excellent, highly rated, a locals' favorite.
http://www.thesageroom.com/ Not for kids.

*Tapas*..... a different kind of dining experience, but a good one... many items from which to choose, family-owned restaurant with loyal following. 
http://www.tapashiltonhead.com/

*Jazz Corner*.....live Jazz entertainment, good food, a fun evening. Cover charge of $10 required...
http://www.thejazzcorner.com/
.............................................................


*MORE MENTIONABLES *(worthy of trying): 
Good solid restaurants for a typical dinner out with the family. Not fine dining, just good... on rare occasion inconsistent but still worth considering. 

*Steamer's*.....good basic seafood, located in Coligny Plaza. 
http://www.steamerseafood.com/

*Jump & Phil's*....very casual, very good food with wide selection of menu items, fun laid-back atmosphere, advertises the "best burger on the island" (and it is good). 
http://www.jumpandphilshhi.com/

*Hilton Head Brewing Company*.....popular & fun place, lots of good starter selections, good sandwiches, good beer selections. 
http://www.hhbrewingco.com/

*Smokehouse*....fun, very kid-friendly, wide variety of food selections--- great BBQ, sandwiches, seafood, steaks..... yum. 
http://smokehousehhi.com/ 

*Bonefish Grill*.... probably one of the best chain restaurants on the planet, exceptionally consistent, always good food & service. Large booths as always....Nice bar scene. 
https://www.bonefishgrill.com/Locator/details/hilton-head-south-carolina 

*CharBar Co*......haven't tried, but reputed to offer highly rated gourmet burgers, sandwiches, salads, etc...very casual. Sounds very good....
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/164/1705955/restaurant/CharBar-Co-Hilton-Head-Island 
http://www.hiltonheadisland.org/dining/restaurants/charbar-company/

*Wild Wing Cafe*.....THE original... crazy fun, busy, 1 hour waits in summer, but fantastic wings and other things. (try "Wild West" wings----not hot, not too sweet, just right!!!)   active bar scene, many TVs, young locals' hangout, favorite of college kids and teens. Great T-shirts. Really fun. 
http://www.wildwingcafe.com/locations/hilton-head-island-sc
...................................................................................



*LUNCH:*

* A Low Country Backyard*....
  my newest favorite lunch spot, maybe best lunch menu on the island !!! (also open for dinner).. "down home Southern Cooking"... really an awesome cafe, great service....a top-rated hot spot on the island and it's well-deserved.  
http://www.hhbackyard.com/

*Truffles*.... 2 locations, identical menus, but we like the decor & atmosphere  much better at the Pope Avenue location---more contemporary (actually off Pope, on Executive Park Rd) ....very cozy.... also good for dinner.  
http://www.trufflescafe.com/

*Main Street Cafe & Pub*...really fun little cafe, good menu.
http://www.hiltonheadcafe.com/
    menu....http://www.hiltonheadcafe.com/menu/

*Harbour Town Bakery & Cafe*---for a good sandwich, salad, or other specialty item in Harbour Town----located on right upon entering Lighthouse parking area, just short of Marriott Harbour Club Resort, it's a small cottage, inside or 2 tables on front porch.  
https://www.seapines.com/dining/the-harbour-town-bakery.aspx
................................................................



*ITALIAN: *
*Vine Bistro & Wine Bar*....need reservations way in advance (maybe before your trip).......new hot spot, very fine dining, expensive....
(863) 686-3900.....
No official website.  NOT for kids!
http://www.hiltonheadisland.org/dining/restaurants/not-just-pasta-and-wine-bar/
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/164/1685082/restaurant/Vine-Hilton-Head-   Island

*Michael Anthony's Italian*...fine dining Italian...sort of expensive, but      excellent, see guide. Not for kids. 
http://www.michael-anthonys.com/

*Ombra Cucina Rustica Italian*... fine dining Italian...sort of expensive, but    excellent, see guide. Not for kids. 
http://www.ombrahhi.com/

*Giuseppe's*.... casual, kid-friendly, great menu, great pizza....try only the Shelter Cove location next to TJ Maxx (other location not owned by same people).
http://www.giuseppispizza.com/menus/hilton-head-menu/
...........................................................................................     


*PIZZA: * everybody needs a pizza night

*Mellow Mushroom*.....my favorite........brand new beautiful restaurant building in a totally renovated shopping  plaza......a great Harris Teeter Grocery Store next door.
http://mellowmushroom.com/store/hilton-head

*Giuseppe's at Shelter Cove* (see above under "Italian")
................................................................................................


*BREAKFAST:*

*Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe*...best by far, no comparison, great menu with a  couple of extra daily specials, best service on island, a locals'  favorite...tables, only 2 booths, a popular breakfast bar w stools, inside/outside dining. THIS is how to run a restaurant!!!!!
http://palmettobaysunrisecafe.com/

*Signe's*....a locals' favorite, small cafe-like, not the usual "same-old" breakfast, specialty dishes. 
 https://www.signesbakery.com/Defaul...m/images/contentimages/Signes_InstoreMenu.pdf

*Southern Coney*.....typical non-fancy hole-in-wall diner but really good basic breakfast, good service, in shopping center where Wild Wing Cafe is located, across from New York Pizza on Pope  Ave...known for fantastic pancakes, good prices.
 no website, but location:  https://plus.google.com/118437648503921409663/aboutgl=us&hl=en

*Skillets*...basic menu, standard breakfast, in Coligny Plaza. average but OK.
http://www.skilletscafe.com/

*Hilton Head Diner*.......menus for all meals, but breakfast is best. Has large selection of breakfast items, and they are pretty good. Nothing really special but average to good. Open 24 hours.
http://www.hiltonheaddiner.com/

..........................................................................

This *Restaurant Guide* is 99% derived from my personal research and testing, and reflects my own personal opinion.  The perfect day for us (if truth be known) would include *Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe* for breakfast, *Low Country Backyard *for lunch, and *Santa Fe* for dinner. 

A typical WEEK for us might include dinners at Santa Fe, Old Oyster Factory, Frankie Bones, Mellow Mushroom, Black Marlin Bayside Grill, Charlie's L'Etoile Verte, & Wild Wing Cafe; 2 breakfasts at Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe and one at Southern Coney, and the others in the villa; lunch at Truffles, A Low Country Backyard, 2 or 3 at Grande Ocean's poolside Dolphin Grille or at the Marketplace Deli, Main Street Cafe & Pub, homemade sandwiches in the villa, and maybe one at the Harbour Town Bakery and Cafe.  

However, check the menus and other information and decide for yourself. Choosing where to dine out remains my only mental exercise of each day at Hilton Head, and it can get downright difficult. 
It's a tough life. Enjoy!!!


.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2014)

We liked the Trellis on Sea Pine Plantation for lunch.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 7, 2014)

Very disappointed to see this online, as I was going to add EAT! to the list: Robert Irvine's eat! - CLOSED

http://www.islandpacket.com/2013/12/30/2871035/celebrity-chef-robert-irvines.html


----------



## aka Julie (Feb 7, 2014)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Very disappointed to see this online, as I was going to add this to the list: Robert Irvine's eat! - CLOSED
> 
> http://www.islandpacket.com/2013/12/30/2871035/celebrity-chef-robert-irvines.html



We ate at Irvine's other restaurant in the Tanger outlet and thought it was awful (both service and food).  Never ate at the one on the island.


----------



## Janette (Feb 7, 2014)

Marty, you forgot Kenny B's for very casual seafood and breakfast. Eating at Room with a view most nights on STT. Not the restaurant but 552 here at FC. Only 10 more days of paradise.


----------



## jme (Feb 7, 2014)

Janette said:


> Marty, you forgot Kenny B's for very casual seafood and breakfast. Eating at Room with a view most nights on STT. Not the restaurant but 552 here at FC. Only 10 more days of paradise.



oops sure did....and we like kenny B's.....sheesh, i'll fix that

...........................

DONE!!! thanks Janette.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 7, 2014)

We like Kingfishers at Shelter Cove. I don't see it mentioned often and have spoken to some who didn't care for it, but we think it's excellent, especially if you're a fan of fried flounder like I am, always fresh not frozen, and also yummy mashed potatoes with bacon & cheddar cheese. Great view across the harbor, walking distance from Disney.  And they run good specials - free entree when you buy 1 at greater or = value - in Jan and Feb. The HHI booklet they give out at the SC Welcome Center has a little coupon and those books are all around the island. 

We were very disappointed at Sea Shack - it looked great when we walked in, but couldn't even eat everything they served. 

We also like Bomboras Grill for a quick bowl of chili, and Market St Cafe has the very best key lime pie.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 7, 2014)

We spent a couple hours last week at the Coastal Discovery Museum up near the bridge, lots of historical info in the museum and a short walk through the grounds.  During the warmer months they have a pretty full activities calendar.





















We also finally located the Stoney-Baynard Ruins in Sea Pines.  That was interesting but the best part of the visit was seeing my first Barred Owl on one of the short trails.




















** Special thanks go to TUGger MULTIZ321 - Richard's been very helpful directing us to many of our HHI tours.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 7, 2014)

Another thing we've liked to visit is Heritage Farm, one of the island's community gardens, located directly across the road from Lawton Stables.  We've found that many of the locals tending their gardens are more than welcoming if you're looking to talk about it.  One very nice man sent us away with eggplant that we cooked for dinner that night.


----------



## jme (Feb 7, 2014)

Laurie said:


> We like Kingfishers at Shelter Cove. I don't see it mentioned often and have spoken to some who didn't care for it, but we think it's excellent, especially if you're a fan of fried flounder like I am, always fresh not frozen, and also yummy mashed potatoes with bacon & cheddar cheese. Great view across the harbor, walking distance from Disney.  And they run good specials - free entree when you buy 1 at greater or = value - in Jan and Feb. The HHI booklet they give out at the SC Welcome Center has a little coupon and those books are all around the island.
> 
> We were very disappointed at Sea Shack - it looked great when we walked in, but couldn't even eat everything they served.
> 
> We also like Bomboras Grill for a quick bowl of chili, and Market St Cafe has the very best key lime pie.



I had Kingfisher's in, but then decided to leave it out....it's hit or miss with Kingfisher's, and because of the inconsistency of late, I didn't want anyone mad at me. It is a great place if you happen to hit a good night, tho, so keep it in mind. I may still add it, not convinced yet. too many other consistently good places, and that's important. Good point, tho, thanks. If I get some good feedback in near future, I'll add it back in the mix.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 7, 2014)

Marley's which is located right before the Sea Pines gate is great. Good food and decent portions. Don't order the early bird at Frankie Bones if you want any food. The portions were the smallest I have ever seen and the so called prime rib was nothing but fat. 

I also like Skull Creek but be prepared for long waits. Mellow Mushroom has good but very expensive pizza. Way overpriced. Don't like Red Fish or Old Oyster Factory.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 7, 2014)

Last, we shopped at the new Kroger at Shelter Cove last week - it's great for the staples but I thought their bakery, meats, deli and salad bars were subpar.  Not up to the Piggly-Wiggly that closed or the Kroger at Belfair Shopping Plaza on 278 off the island, and most definitely not up to Fresh Market.  Still, we saved a few dollars on the staples before heading to FS for the good stuff.  

Does anybody recommend the Harris-Teeter at Main Street Village?  We might try that next.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 7, 2014)

On one of our trips we took Don's mom and a friend to Sea Grass Grille near the entrance to Palmetto Dunes.  It was a few years ago but yelp still has it as a 3-1/2 star place.  Here's what I wrote on TUG in Nov '11:

_"We tried a new restaurant for us, the Sea Grass Grille on 278 just past the Palmetto Dunes entrance heading south. Excellent! I had an asiago-encrusted tilapia that was delicious, the others had salmon, mahi-mahi and a pasta/clams dish. They don't offer a choice of sides but I think they change them up every day. The night we were there the potato dish was a very light au gratin-type that tasted of gruyere, and the vegetables were mixed grilled asparagus, broccoli, carrots and snap peas. It's pretty inside - low lighting, different printed cloth tablecloths on every table, different oil lamps, comfy chairs. We liked it very much and will go back."_

Been back a couple times since, still recommend it.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 7, 2014)

Sue;

GREAT PICS of the Owl…..

Glad you're having fun in Hilton Head….




.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 7, 2014)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Sue;
> 
> GREAT PICS of the Owl…..
> 
> ...



We had fun but are back home this week, back to the snow and freezing cold up here in Boston.  It wasn't great weather down there last week, either, with mostly gray skies and the ice storm that moved in, but it was warmer than here and the sun was out one day.  The weather doesn't matter - Hilton Head relaxes me like no other place regardless of when we go.  

The owl was very cool.  We heard what we thought was a coyote following by hooting, worried a little bit about going further on the trail until we looked at the bird book and learned that the Barred Owl's call begins with what sounds like a dog.  No worries after reading that, went on ahead to see him posing perfectly.


----------



## BarbS (Feb 7, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Last, we shopped at the new Kroger at Shelter Cove last week - it's great for the staples but I thought their bakery, meats, deli and salad bars were subpar.  Not up to the Piggly-Wiggly that closed or the Kroger at Belfair Shopping Plaza on 278 off the island, and most definitely not up to Fresh Market.  Still, we saved a few dollars on the staples before heading to FS for the good stuff.
> 
> Does anybody recommend the Harris-Teeter at Main Street Village?  We might try that next.



I've shopped at that Harris Teeter and it's fine; however, the Harris Teeter at 33 Office Park Road is much nicer.  In fact, it's the nicest Harris Teeter I've ever been in.  

There's supposed to be a Whole Foods moving into the old Piggly Wiggly site, but I don't know when it's going to be open.


----------



## BarbS (Feb 7, 2014)

Laurie said:


> We like Kingfishers at Shelter Cove. I don't see it mentioned often and have spoken to some who didn't care for it, but we think it's excellent, especially if you're a fan of fried flounder like I am, always fresh not frozen, and also yummy mashed potatoes with bacon & cheddar cheese. Great view across the harbor, walking distance from Disney.  And they run good specials - free entree when you buy 1 at greater or = value - in Jan and Feb. The HHI booklet they give out at the SC Welcome Center has a little coupon and those books are all around the island.
> 
> We were very disappointed at Sea Shack - it looked great when we walked in, but couldn't even eat everything they served.
> 
> We also like Bomboras Grill for a quick bowl of chili, and Market St Cafe has the very best key lime pie.



I have to agree that the Sea Shack was a surprising disappointment when we ate there last.  We used to love it.  I had a scallop and founder dinner.  The scallops were fine, but the flounder was very thin and tasted fishy.  We can get much better flounder at our local barbeque restaurant.  We probably won't go back.  I much prefer Roast Fish and Cornbread.  

My personal favorite dish at Hilton Head is the grouper from Santa Fe Cafe.


----------



## Wally3433 (Feb 7, 2014)

If you want to cook some fresh seafood yourself...and/or you like fresh shrimp....go here to this local family owned store......http://bennyhudson.com/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 7, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> We spent a couple hours last week at the Coastal Discovery Museum up near the bridge, lots of historical info in the museum and a short walk through the grounds.  During the warmer months they have a pretty full activities calendar.
> 
> We also finally located the Stoney-Baynard Ruins in Sea Pines.  That was interesting but the best part of the visit was seeing my first Barred Owl on one of the short trails.
> 
> ** Special thanks go to TUGger MULTIZ321 - Richard's been very helpful directing us to many of our HHI tours.



Sue,

Thanks for the Pics.  I know you were thrilled to get the owl pics.  Glad you enjoyed your time at the Coastal Discovery Museum and the Stoney-Baynard Ruins in Sea Pines.

For a future trip another Hilton Head site I would recommend you visit is
Green's Shell Enclosure Heritage Preserve on Squire Pope Road


"An earthen and oyster shell ground feature of late prehistory, during the Mississippian Period (Irene Phase C. 1300 AD), marks the fortified wall of an Indian Village. It is the only feature of this type known to exist in South Carolina. Contact Information: 803-734-3753. Admission: Free; Days and Hours of Operation - Daylight to Dusk; Latitude:32.221, Longitude  -80.759

Hiking Trail - Green's Shell Enclosure, Department of Natural Resources Heritage Preserve Description: From the Parking area  (me:walk past the buildings on your left and the playground on your right) you will walk on a road to this short, easy trail, which will take you into the past. You will pass a cemetery (me: go through a gate on your left) and cross over a ramp to an overlook at the end of the trail (me: great view of Skull Creek). Green's Shell Enclosure is a low earthen embankment, two to six feet high, that dates back to the Irene Period of 1300 to 1450 A.D. Covering two acres, this embankment was once a fortified village built by farmers who used shells for everything from tools to objects used for religious rituals. Stay on the trail and do not remove anything from this preserve. Insect repellent is recommended during the warm months. Length: 0.1 mile.  Directions: On Hilton Head Island from the intersection of US 278 and Squire Pope Road, drive north and turn left into Green's Park. Pass the office on the left and the entrance to the preserve is on the left at the gate. Go around the gate and walk on the road past the cemetery to the entrance ramp.

www.sctrails.net/Trails/ALLTRAILS/Interpretive/GreensShellEncHP.html


Enjoy.

Richard


----------



## Calcio (Feb 13, 2014)

BarbS said:


> I've shopped at that Harris Teeter and it's fine; however, the Harris Teeter at 33 Office Park Road is much nicer.  In fact, it's the nicest Harris Teeter I've ever been in.
> 
> There's supposed to be a Whole Foods moving into the old Piggly Wiggly site, but I don't know when it's going to be open.



Second on the Harris Teeter on Office Park Road. Whole Foods would be awesome.


----------



## jjluhman (Mar 17, 2014)

We were at Surfwatch last week (not happy to be back in MD with snow today) and we really enjoyed this food tour:

http://hiltonheadislandfoodtours.com/

or Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/SavortheLowcountry

Alice was a great guide, and she provided island history during the tour as well as a TON of food.  We enjoyed every restaurant that we visited and will definitely go back to them for a meal next time we visit HHI.  Don't eat lunch and expect to only have a light snack later that night for dinner!


----------



## mbeach89 (Jun 26, 2014)

What a terrific resort!  It's hard to believe this is our last night here, the week went much too fast! We checked out The Smokehouse Restaurant....twice!  Very good smoked ribs/ pulled pork.  The brisket and chicken were average.  We ate at Big Bamboo last night at Coligny Plaza,.  I wish we had discovered Coligny earlier in the week.  A very fun atmosphere.

Incredibly, I could not talk my 10 and 13 year olds into biking the trails.  I am not a bike rider, and I loved it!  The cost to rent a bike here at the Marriott is $10/day or $30/week.  The trails through Sea Pines should not be missed.  The second day, I biked from Grande Ocean to Marriott's Barony Beach and got a tour of the place.  A couple things I liked about Barony, was the kid's pool in the Gardenview area, and that the Marketplace is open 24/7, and the pool bar/grill open until 9:00.  The pool bar here at MGO closes at 4:00....Wednesday it wasn't open at all!?!?

As big as this place is, it never seemed crowded.  No issues with pool chairs.  

Our home resort is Oceanwatch in Myrtle Beach.  We love MOW, but the villas here seem much bigger.  We like the full separate laundry room in the villa and the bigger kitchen area.  I also much prefer the parking under the villas and the outside parking near our building.  I absolutely hate the parking garage in Myrtle Beach.

I also biked to Marriott Surfwatch, which I really didn't care for (compared to MOW and MGO.  So far from the beach.

If you haven't been to HHI I recommend it, it's gorgeous here.

Oh! And HHI is a much easier drive from West Central Ohio I-75 S, than to Myrtle Beach Route 35 SE through WV.

We are already planning a return visit in 2016 if we can get the trade!


----------



## jme (Jun 26, 2014)

mbeach89 said:


> What a terrific resort!  It's hard to believe this is our last night here, the week went much too fast! We checked out The Smokehouse Restaurant....twice!  Very good smoked ribs/ pulled pork.  The brisket and chicken were average.  We ate at Big Bamboo last night at Coligny Plaza,.  I wish we had discovered Coligny earlier in the week.  A very fun atmosphere.
> 
> Incredibly, I could not talk my 10 and 13 year olds into biking the trails.  I am not a bike rider, and I loved it!  The cost to rent a bike here at the Marriott is $10/day or $30/week.  The trails through Sea Pines should not be missed.  The second day, I biked from Grande Ocean to Marriott's Barony Beach and got a tour of the place.  A couple things I liked about Barony, was the kid's pool in the Gardenview area, and that the Marketplace is open 24/7, and the pool bar/grill open until 9:00.  The pool bar here at MGO closes at 4:00....Wednesday it wasn't open at all!?!?
> 
> ...



Ahhhh.....a newly enlightened soul.   

Welcome to the club......so glad you enjoyed it.   The reason GO's villas seem bigger is because they ARE bigger. They're also bigger than Barony's, which are bigger than Surfwatch's, which are bigger than OceanWatch's.  

GO's resort layout is such that there's a ton of open space. Perhaps pure luck, because it was Marriott's first timeshare endeavor of the "Big Three" at HH, and they happened to purchase the land where the old William Hilton Inn was located to construct GO. I stayed there at WHI with my parents and siblings when I was a teenager. (The concrete dolphin at GO, alongside the walkway just outside the Dolphin Grille, was on site at the WHI way back then....I played on it then, and my own kids also played on it....pretty cool.) 

GO is a large piece of property, and subsequently the other two, Barony and Surfwatch, had smaller plots, but they bought them anyway because beachfront property is virtually priceless at HH. Had to have them. 
"Build it, people will come."

Anyway, HH will continue to grow on you.......so many reasons it's great.  

GO, Barony, and Surfwatch are all fantastic resorts, and all distinctly different, but that's a good thing.  We own two, but stay at all three during the course of a year.  Can't get enough. 

Hope to see you there someday, safe travels home.


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 27, 2014)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Very disappointed to see this online, as I was going to add EAT! to the list: Robert Irvine's eat! - CLOSED
> 
> http://www.islandpacket.com/2013/12/30/2871035/celebrity-chef-robert-irvines.html



I ate there as husband a foodie - you didn't miss much. I did like the artesian vinegar place nearby. Even he agreed not up to hype


----------



## jont (Jun 27, 2014)

mbeach89 said:


> What a terrific resort!  It's hard to believe this is our last night here, the week went much too fast! We checked out The Smokehouse Restaurant....twice!  Very good smoked ribs/ pulled pork.  The brisket and chicken were average.  We ate at Big Bamboo last night at Coligny Plaza,.  I wish we had discovered Coligny earlier in the week.  A very fun atmosphere.
> 
> Incredibly, I could not talk my 10 and 13 year olds into biking the trails.  I am not a bike rider, and I loved it!  The cost to rent a bike here at the Marriott is $10/day or $30/week.  The trails through Sea Pines should not be missed.  The second day, I biked from Grande Ocean to Marriott's Barony Beach and got a tour of the place.  A couple things I liked about Barony, was the kid's pool in the Gardenview area, and that the Marketplace is open 24/7, and the pool bar/grill open until 9:00.  The pool bar here at MGO closes at 4:00....Wednesday it wasn't open at all!?!?
> 
> ...



We also own at Ocean Watch, bought there in 06 but since then my family and I have grown very fond of HHI. We now wish we would have bought there also. Despite not owning there, we try to get there a least once a year, anyway we can. Will be going there later this summer. Can't wait!


----------



## Lisa8192 (Jun 29, 2014)

mbeach89 said:


> Excited my trade went through for Marriott Grande Ocean week 25, and now the planning begins.
> 
> Any TUGGers have recommendations for my family to check out on HHI this summer?
> 
> ...




We just got back from a week at Barony. We rented Kayak's and had a blast. Lots of dolphins swimming around us. Also, found a GREAT new restaurant! Called Chow Daddy's. Food was absolutely delicious. Everything fresh, farm to table when available.


----------



## jme (Jun 29, 2014)

Lisa8192 said:


> We just got back from a week at Barony. We rented Kayak's and had a blast. Lots of dolphins swimming around us. Also, found a GREAT new restaurant! Called Chow Daddy's. Food was absolutely delicious. Everything fresh, farm to table when available.



Not (yet) familiar with it, but I looked it up on urbanspoon, yelp, & tripadvisor and it looks really good. I'll be headed straight there as soon as I get back.....a week coming up in early August and perhaps a weekend before that, so I'll let you know. appreciate the recommendation.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 29, 2014)

jme said:


> I had Kingfisher's in, but then decided to leave it out....it's hit or miss with Kingfisher's, and because of the inconsistency of late, I didn't want anyone mad at me. It is a great place if you happen to hit a good night, tho, so keep it in mind. I may still add it, not convinced yet. too many other consistently good places, and that's important. Good point, tho, thanks. If I get some good feedback in near future, I'll add it back in the mix.



jme, update: best to leave it out! Our last meal there was not very good, so we didn't bother to use the second 2-for-1 coupon we had. I was surprised how the same menu item could be so different on a different night. Oh well.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 29, 2014)

*Hilton Head Labor Day Week*

I'm considering trying to trade into HH next year for Labor Day week. Is this a good time to visit the island?


----------



## Lisa8192 (Jun 29, 2014)

jme said:


> Not (yet) familiar with it, but I looked it up on urbanspoon, yelp, & tripadvisor and it looks really good. I'll be headed straight there as soon as I get back.....a week coming up in early August and perhaps a weekend before that, so I'll let you know. appreciate the recommendation.



Let me know what you think! The pork tacos were amazing, as well as the fish bowl. We really enjoyed the place...Great, fresh cocktails too! I don't think a lot of people know about it yet.  The owners also own Truffles, which I've never been.


----------



## jme (Jun 29, 2014)

Lisa8192 said:


> Let me know what you think! The pork tacos were amazing, as well as the fish bowl. We really enjoyed the place...Great, fresh cocktails too! I don't think a lot of people know about it yet.  The owners also own Truffles, which I've never been.



yum

photos of their items from Urbanspoon:
http://www.urbanspoon.com/rph/164/1834850/hilton-head-island-chow-daddy-restaurant-photos

menu:
http://www.chowdaddys.com/menu.htm

and Lisa, if you've never been to Truffles, it's awesome....one of our favorite spots, and always consistently good. 



.


----------



## Pat H (Jun 30, 2014)

Superchief said:


> I'm considering trying to trade into HH next year for Labor Day week. Is this a good time to visit the island?



Great time of the year to visit. Crowds are smaller since a lot of the southern schools are already back in session. It will still be very warm so no problem going in the ocean.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 30, 2014)

jme said:


> .......it was Marriott's first timeshare endeavor of the "Big Three" at HH......



What is this "Big Three" stuff?  My favorite on HHI has always been Monarch and with the new Beach Club next door I like it even better.

George


----------



## jme (Jul 1, 2014)

bogey21 said:


> What is this "Big Three" stuff?  My favorite on HHI has always been Monarch and with the new Beach Club next door I like it even better.
> 
> George



I totally hear what you're saying. 

But it's not what you think.........it's not a statement of being "high and mighty", and shouldn't be interpreted that way......it's just a term of convenience, used by Marriott owners who distinguish them as uniquely special because of their similarities, and because they were part of the new Marriott timeshare revolution, so to speak, of the 1990s-2000s. 

The "Big Three" resorts of SurfWatch, Barony, and Grande Ocean
were constructed (and sold pre-construction) by Marriott as the developer. They all exhibited the same "new timeshare resort concept" begun in the 90s, and all were built about the same time around the country.......resorts such as Newport Coast, Mountainside, OceanWatch, Timber Lodge, Grande Vista, Canyon Villas, Desert Springs, Cypress Harbour, Ocean Pointe, and many more.....

....and I would also include the latest/greatest generation of resorts like Lakeshore Reserve, Oceana Palms, Crystal Shores, and others----- and don't forget the newer Hawaii resorts. Some might call those 
"The Great 8", or whatever......I'm OK with that. 

All of the new concept resorts begun in the 90s have at their core pristine pools (including gorgeous indoor pools), under-building parking garages, MarketPlace Delis, modern grill areas all around, upscale reception areas and check-in desks, top-notch fitness centers, virtually 24/7guarded entrance gates, similar lush landscaping schemes, and a full range of amenities, etc, etc.

Monarch was not constructed by Marriott, but was renovated to become a timeshare property. 

If Monarch is your favorite, that's great. It's a popular beachfront resort and has a lot of plusses. When finished soon, the adjacent Beach Club will be a very nice place to hang out, get food and play games, etc, and in that sense I do feel it will be an enhancement. 

But will the influx of a huge percentage of Sea Pines residents and guests using the new beach access facility at the Beach Club be a detriment to the beautiful, quiet Monarch resort next door? That's the big question. 

Will they slip in and use Monarch's pools? You can bet they will, somehow, as people have a way of abusing anything without any conscience or guilt. 

The new Beach Club area is a designated PUBLIC beach access with it's own huge parking lot, and because of that it's overcrowded already. Is that a positive or negative?  Yet to be seen, but I have a clue. 

We all have preferences, likes, and dislikes. I picked my wife, and you picked yours.  So, enjoy your week, wherever it is. Very few resorts at Hilton Head have a beachfront location as nice as Monarch's.


----------



## jont (Jul 1, 2014)

I've always considered Monarch to be the "hidden gem" amongst the Marriott HHI resorts. Although I have yet to stay there, I've come close several times, I have visited the property on several occasions. Although some what outdated and smaller than the "big Three" it has a certain charm which I like. not to mention the incredible location. It is also my understanding that the units have also been recently updated to bring them in line with the others. As far as crowding as a result of the Beach Club Renovations I am not sure. I will be staying at Spicebush in a few weeks and will be able to judge the crowds first hand. However, having spent a lifetime on the Jersrey shore, I do suspect that Marty and I have a slightly different interpretation of a crowded beach.
Also, I promise not to sneak in and use the pool at Monarch.


----------



## jont (Jul 13, 2014)

Lisa8192 said:


> We just got back from a week at Barony. We rented Kayak's and had a blast. Lots of dolphins swimming around us. Also, found a GREAT new restaurant! Called Chow Daddy's. Food was absolutely delicious. Everything fresh, farm to table when available.



+1 Lisa
Went to Chow Daddy's for a light late nite Sunday dinner tonight. Food was awesome, reasonably priced and excellent service. We plan on making it a regular stop. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 14, 2014)

jont said:


> +1 Lisa
> Went to Chow Daddy's for a light late nite Sunday dinner tonight. Food was awesome, reasonably priced and excellent service. We plan on making it a regular stop. Thanks for the recommendation.



Where is Chow Daddy's located on the Island and what is it still to (Off Pope Avenue only information) ?


----------



## jont (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Pedro
its behind Truffles, on Executive Park Road.
Btw: we are staying at spicebush this week and we really like the townhouse layout and location. nice place!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 14, 2014)

jont said:


> Hi Pedro
> its behind Truffles, on Executive Park Road.
> Btw: we are staying at spicebush this week and we really like the townhouse layout and location. nice place!



Thanks for the information.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 16, 2014)

*The Vine*

Had dinner at The Vine last night. It was exceptional.  Marty, thank you for the recommendation.


----------

